# Fail?



## Paul Wagner (Jun 3, 2009)

Okay, I would like to pitch an idea: that fail is dead and it is ridiculously overused on the forums, and in my school. Fail is dead. And somebody killed it.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jun 3, 2009)

cool story bro


----------



## GreenDragon (Jun 3, 2009)

Failed Idea? You mean someone saying fail when someone messes up?


----------



## JTW2007 (Jun 3, 2009)

Agreed. Especially when it is preceded by the word 'epic'.


----------



## GreenDragon (Jun 3, 2009)

Lol I love that XD I don't know why. But I don't use it evrey day all the time.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm really mad, because I used the word epic in conversation way before it became cliche, but now I can't say it, for fear of sounding popular.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jun 3, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> Agreed. Especially when it is preceded by the word 'epic'.


What about when someone says fail and they fail while using it, that's the worst lol.



GreenDragon said:


> Failed Idea? You mean someone saying fail when someone messes up?


 The second one



JTW2007 said:


> I'm really mad, because I used the word epic in conversation way before it became cliche, but now I can't say it, for fear of sounding popular.



You sound exactly like me friend somebody was like do you have a lighter and he was like "Sorry I'm gay I don't smoke" ROfl and if you do something that's a fail he says +15,20 or whatever popularity points. Had to be there.


----------



## shelley (Jun 3, 2009)

This thread fails.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jun 3, 2009)

shelley said:


> This thread fails.


I knew somebody would say that. That post was predictable.


----------



## GreenDragon (Jun 3, 2009)

Lol say it anyway, who cares. Life is for fun not living


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 3, 2009)

Paul Wagner said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > This thread fails.
> ...


I knew you would say that. Your response was predictable.


----------



## GreenDragon (Jun 3, 2009)

It doent fail.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jun 3, 2009)

I don't think this thread fails yet. It was a completely legitimate complaint about how most people aren't creative enough to come up with original phrases (I think).


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jun 3, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> Paul Wagner said:
> 
> 
> > shelley said:
> ...


I didn't know you would say that that post was unpredictable.



JTW2007 said:


> I don't think this thread fails yet. It was a completely legitimate complaint about how most people aren't creative enough to come up with original phrases (I think).



So so so so so true!


----------



## shelley (Jun 3, 2009)

Somebody had to say it.

What do you have against memes anyway?


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jun 3, 2009)

shelley said:


> Somebody had to say it.
> 
> What do you have against memes anyway?


Who is Memes? lawl


----------



## Dene (Jun 3, 2009)

Paul Wagner said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > Somebody had to say it.
> ...



Epic fail.


----------



## qqwref (Jun 3, 2009)

This is relevant.







Dene said:


> Paul Wagner said:
> 
> 
> > shelley said:
> ...


This actually is epic fail.



Paul Wagner said:


> Lucas Garron said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Wagner said:
> ...


I had a hunch someone would continue the chain of saying whether a post is predictable or not.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Jun 3, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Paul Wagner said:
> 
> 
> > Lucas Garron said:
> ...



I could have predicted your post had I read the thread in time to make said prediction.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 3, 2009)

Paul Wagner said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > Somebody had to say it.
> ...



The rapper who did "This is why I'm hot."[/sarcasm]


----------



## teller (Jun 3, 2009)

Agreed...it's overplayed. I still like it, though. Failure is a common feature in life, and it needed a label. But now it needs a something more fresh, eh?


----------



## beingforitself (Jun 3, 2009)

qqwref said:


> This is relevant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I pretty much had no idea that this was coming.


----------



## Dene (Jun 3, 2009)

Like seriously you noobs need to realise how the internet works. If you don't like it then don't use the internet - it's as simple as that.


----------



## Novriil (Jun 3, 2009)

*facepalm* What?!?! Total fail I guess..


----------



## shelley (Jun 3, 2009)

Paul Wagner said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > What do you have against memes anyway?
> ...


----------



## peterbat (Jun 3, 2009)

shelley said:


> Paul Wagner said:
> 
> 
> > shelley said:
> ...



lol. Very nice, shelley. What better way to respond to a meme fail than with a fail-meme!


----------



## Bryan (Jun 3, 2009)

If it's truly dead, it'll die out on it's own. Trying to artificially force culture change is difficult.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jun 3, 2009)

Okay, now maybe it's a fail.


----------



## soccerking813 (Jun 3, 2009)

Using the word Fail is not nearly as bad as using the let me google that for you things to answer a question.


----------



## Johannes91 (Jun 3, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> Using the word Fail is not nearly as bad as using the let me google that for you things to answer a question.


If the google search answers the question, what's wrong with it?


----------



## coolmission (Jun 3, 2009)

epci flail

Word.


----------



## ThatGuy (Jun 3, 2009)

AAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
(quicky points in a random direction)


----------



## brunson (Jun 3, 2009)

http://tinyurl.com/dyt7dt


----------



## Siraj A. (Jun 3, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> Okay, now maybe it's a fail.



It was a fail from the start.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jun 3, 2009)

brunson said:


> http://tinyurl.com/dyt7dt



Wow. <---- That is all...


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jun 3, 2009)

This thread is getting confusing and Memes? Rofl i remember that song and this thread should just have things that are fails, such as a popular *THINGS* that you think is a fail. I'll begin

Soulja Boy dance(s) especially like "Superman that hoe" I don't know.


----------



## qqwref (Jun 3, 2009)

Soulja Boy represents everything that fails about the rap industry. He makes me sad 



Johannes91 said:


> soccerking813 said:
> 
> 
> > Using the word Fail is not nearly as bad as using the let me google that for you things to answer a question.
> ...



I actually find lmgtfy really annoying. Sometimes in the 'stupid question' threads I go to the links people put, in case they found an interesting or useful cubing link I didn't know about. I don't like clicking on some tinyurl link and being redirected to a "let me be condescending for you" page. If I wanted my intelligence insulted I would be reading youtube comments, not speedsolving.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jun 3, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Soulja Boy represents everything that fails about the rap industry. He makes me sad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is lmgtfy

P.S: We should rename fail to be, "David Slap" or "Superman that hoe" lol.


----------



## Edmund (Jun 3, 2009)

I vote Superman that hoe


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jun 3, 2009)

Edmund said:


> I vote Superman that hoe


*Poll added*


----------



## Dene (Jun 3, 2009)

qqwref said:


> If I wanted my intelligence insulted I would be reading youtube comments, not speedsolving.





Paul Wagner said:


> What is lmgtfy



Heh. You were saying, qq?


----------



## qqwref (Jun 3, 2009)

Dene said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > If I wanted my intelligence insulted I would be reading youtube comments, not speedsolving.
> ...



Oh, don't interpret me wrong Dene! I'm fine with people doing stuff to insult their OWN intelligence. Just don't insult mine


----------



## Dene (Jun 3, 2009)

Hahahaha that's so funny. It's amplified by the fact that the person in question insisted that they had gone for good, and like everyone else that came out with one of those "I'm leaving" threads, they are back


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jun 3, 2009)

Dene said:


> Hahahaha that's so funny. It's amplified by the fact that the person in question insisted that they had gone for good, and like everyone else that came out with one of those "I'm leaving" threads, they are back


Oh, I'm sorry Dene because I thought we straightened things out but I predicted that also.


----------



## Siraj A. (Jun 3, 2009)

Paul Wagner said:


> This thread is getting confusing and Memes? Rofl i remember that song...



..................................FAIL. MIMS, you idiot.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 3, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> Paul Wagner said:
> 
> 
> > shelley said:
> ...





Paul Wagner said:


> This thread is getting confusing and Memes? Rofl i remember that song and this thread should just have things that are fails, such as a popular *THINGS* that you think is a fail. I'll begin



I officially win.

/thread


----------



## Jai (Jun 3, 2009)

Paul Wagner said:


> What is lmgtfy



Lmgtfy = Ligmitify - people just say lmgtfy online. To ligmitify is to set one's gonads on fire. Let Me Google That For You


----------



## qqwref (Jun 3, 2009)

Paul Wagner said:


> What is lmgtfy



...http://lmgtfy.com/?q=lmgtfy

Dude, that's not even a word. It doesn't have any vowels in it. You might as well just ask "what is zmxbvzcxv".


----------



## Logan (Jun 3, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Paul Wagner said:
> 
> 
> > What is lmgtfy
> ...



It has a vowel. Y.


...FAIL...


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jun 3, 2009)

Logan said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Wagner said:
> ...


Epic fail


----------



## qqwref (Jun 3, 2009)

Logan said:


> It has a vowel. Y.
> 
> 
> ...FAIL...



This particular y is actually used as a consonant. So you still fail even with the edited quote.


----------



## shelley (Jun 3, 2009)

*clears throat*

Crwth.

That is all.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Jun 3, 2009)

Let
Me
Google
That 
For 
You


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jun 3, 2009)

PASS WIN, PASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## James Kobel (Jun 3, 2009)

You guys all fial.


----------



## byu (Jun 3, 2009)

James Kobel said:


> You guys all *fial*.


----------



## qqwref (Jun 3, 2009)

James Kobel said:


> You guys all fial.



The fail in this thread is approaching critical mass.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jun 3, 2009)

If you change fail to anything, then that word will just get overused...


----------



## James Kobel (Jun 4, 2009)

qqwref said:


> James Kobel said:
> 
> 
> > You guys all fial.
> ...



You just failed. I thought it was pretty obvious that it was a joke...


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 4, 2009)

I give this thread 9001 fail points.


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Jun 4, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Soulja Boy represents everything that fails about the rap industry. He makes me sad




I disagree. Although Soulja Boy is pretty bad, he doesn't represent everything that fails about the rap industry. There are worse rappers than SB. 

For example, I introduce to you Reh Dogg and his hit "Why Must I Cry":

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mWW6kRITEY&feature=channel_page

he has other songs of equal or lesser value...


----------



## Dene (Jun 4, 2009)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > Soulja Boy represents everything that fails about the rap industry. He makes me sad
> ...



No but you miss the point Phillip. Even if there are worse rappers, it doesn't stop the one in question from being so bad as to represent everything that fails about the rap industry, which he clearly does.


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Jun 4, 2009)

Dene said:


> PhillipEspinoza said:
> 
> 
> > qqwref said:
> ...



My point was there's a lot more that fails about the rap industry than what can be found in Soulja Boy. I think he only represents a small fraction of things that are wrong with rap/hip-hop today.


----------



## qqwref (Jun 4, 2009)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > Soulja Boy represents everything that fails about the rap industry. He makes me sad
> ...



I'm impressed. How did this get 2.5 million views? He sounds retarded.

But, ah, Soulja Boy may not be the *worst* rapper out there... but he does seem to exemplify a lot of the things I think are wrong with the industry. Maybe not all, but definitely a lot of them.


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Jun 4, 2009)

But Boy's got some Bapes. haha


----------



## spdcbr (Jun 4, 2009)

What's your favorite band everyone?


----------



## royzabeast (Jun 4, 2009)

Can somebody do a google search on where calling out 'a fail' came from, caue i have no frickin idea.


----------



## shelley (Jun 4, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Failure#Internet_meme

Was that so hard?


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jun 4, 2009)

I like "fail"...out of all those annoying words and phrases that society has aquired over the years, I prefer "That's what she said" 

P.S. - look at similar threads at the bottom of the page..."4x4 Epic fail" and "Epic Fail", hahaha >


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jun 4, 2009)

royzabeast said:


> Can somebody do a google search on where calling out 'a fail' came from, caue i have no frickin idea.


Shelley "Googled that for you"


This thread is fun


----------



## PatrickJameson (Jun 4, 2009)

Fail......


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jun 4, 2009)

PatrickJameson said:


> Fail......


That ended the thread.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 4, 2009)

fail ....


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jun 4, 2009)

rickcube said:


> fail ....


That was the worst fail of this whole thread.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 4, 2009)

Paul Wagner said:


> rickcube said:
> 
> 
> > fail ....
> ...


I know.


----------



## James Kobel (Jun 4, 2009)

rickcube said:


> Paul Wagner said:
> 
> 
> > rickcube said:
> ...



Fail.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 4, 2009)

James Kobel said:


> rickcube said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Wagner said:
> ...



Epic fail.


----------



## James Kobel (Jun 4, 2009)

rickcube said:


> James Kobel said:
> 
> 
> > rickcube said:
> ...



Fail.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 4, 2009)

James Kobel said:


> rickcube said:
> 
> 
> > James Kobel said:
> ...



Fail.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jun 4, 2009)

rickcube said:


> James Kobel said:
> 
> 
> > rickcube said:
> ...


Epic Fail.


----------

